# New patio table finished.



## Ron Evers (Oct 25, 2015)

One coat of Danish oil & three coats of satin urethane.  

I wonder how this one will weather.


----------



## Woodsman (Oct 25, 2015)

Nice job, it looks great


----------



## snowbear (Oct 25, 2015)

Looks great.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 25, 2015)

Very nice indeed; seems almost a crime to subject such nice work to an Ontario winter.  Send it to me and I'll give it the benefit of a nice, mild Vancouver Island winter instead.


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 25, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Very nice indeed; seems almost a crime to subject such nice work to an Ontario winter.  Send it to me and I'll give it the benefit of a nice, mild Vancouver Island winter instead.



Laf, I may keep it inside till spring with a plant on it.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 25, 2015)

That's really nice.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 25, 2015)

Looks really great.


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 25, 2015)

Beautifully done, Craft and photo are done really well. Ed


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 25, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Very nice indeed; seems almost a crime to subject such nice work to an Ontario winter.  Send it to me and I'll give it the benefit of a nice, mild Vancouver Island winter instead.



This reminds me of one that did not get away.  One I made in 09 for the balcony, Jeanne said "no way" & it has sat in the hall ever since.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 25, 2015)

Very nicely done. True craftsman. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasii (Oct 25, 2015)

That looks masterful. Did you do the beveling bit too?


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 26, 2015)

Jasii said:


> That looks masterful. Did you do the beveling bit too?



Thanks.  I did everything from rough lumber to finished table.  

Thanks to all of you folks for your complimentary comments throughout the production of the table.


----------



## jkzo (Oct 26, 2015)

Nice work...very nice finish and not less than the one you made in 2009 and thanks for posting...


----------



## Amocholes (Oct 26, 2015)

Excellent craftsmanship! It seems a shame to put it outside.


----------



## Warhorse (Oct 26, 2015)

Ron Evers said:


> Laf, I may keep it inside till spring with a plant on it.


Nice work!

I would keep it inside year round.


----------



## bogeyguy (Nov 7, 2015)

Looks good Ron. Thanks for reposting for me.


----------



## pjaye (Nov 7, 2015)

Late.posting Ron, but I love that table.  Nice job.


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks folks.


----------

